

Ask HN: How did AirBnB solve the marketplace problem? - samg

Jason Cohen recently wrote "Solving the 'marketplace' business model" http://blog.asmartbear.com/marketplace-business-model.html<p>How did AirBnB do it?
======
cianestro
<http://vimeo.com/10119028>

Here's the story from the founders themselves.

------
michael_c
Nice interview - at around the 16:30 mark for those interested.

